

Former Exec: Match.com Treats LGBT Users “Dismissively” - casemorton
http://techli.com/2012/07/former-exec-match-com-treats-lgbt-users-dismissively/

======
Jesse_Ray
I have no objection to the website operator wanting to cater only to people
who want serious relationships, but calling flings and hook-ups "smut", with
the implication that people who engage in such activities are "smut-makers",
is extremely unprofessional and disrespectful, to say the least of it.

In addition, there are many people who are open-minded about casual sex but
want serious relationships, perhaps with someone who shares their values on
sexuality, but these people will have been turned away (as well as their not-
so-open-minded friends who think the operator has no right to be a jerk toward
their friends), thus reducing the usefulness of the website altogether, not
only for those who have such values, but for anyone who might have otherwise
found a good match with them or their friends.

In general, promoting your business as inclusive and caring while tarnishing
the reputation of your previous employers and insulting other people have done
no wrong to you is more than a little hypocritical.

